# tpm



## cruzineco (Jan 27, 2015)

hello has any one had any trouble with tire press monitors? light came on for left front then came on for right front last week. both have good press


----------



## cody6989 (Jan 24, 2015)

cruzineco said:


> hello has any one had any trouble with tire press monitors? light came on for left front then came on for right front last week. both have good press



Mine has been on since i bought the car. As soon as I left the dealership light popped, I took back they replaced sensors still on 3 years later. Sometimes it goes off on long drives, I just ignore it.


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

More information needed. What was the tire readings on the DIC when the light came on? Are you sure they are learned to the proper position?


----------



## cruzineco (Jan 27, 2015)

they both say 29psi tires are 38psi


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Check all your tires. The display might be wrong as to which tire is low. If the last place that rotated the tires didn't reset the display, it will be all wrong.


----------



## larbian (Jul 30, 2014)

I have a 2014 Cruze and when the temp outside goes below 50 degrees, the tpm comes on and the reading is always -1 (negative one) on the right rear..... is this how the TPM's read?
I had it to the local lame dealer and they said they reset the sensors even though on a 2014 you have the option to relearn the pressure via the dash control.

Main question is... what will the tpm system read if the pressure is at 30 psi? Will it flash the pressure or tpm system needs serviced?
Great appreciation for this info.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

larbian said:


> I have a 2014 Cruze and when the temp outside goes below 50 degrees, the tpm comes on and the reading is always -1 (negative one) on the right rear..... is this how the TPM's read?
> I had it to the local lame dealer and they said they reset the sensors even though on a 2014 you have the option to relearn the pressure via the dash control.
> 
> Main question is... what will the tpm system read if the pressure is at 30 psi? Will it flash the pressure or tpm system needs serviced?
> Great appreciation for this info.


You have a bad sensor. When the TPMS is working right it shows the correct (+/- a couple of lbs) for each tire, even when the tire has a hole in it resulting in 0 pressure.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

obermd said:


> When the TPMS is working right it shows the correct (+/- a couple of lbs) for each tire, even when the tire has a hole in it resulting in 0 pressure.


That's what I experienced. Somehow I picked up a nail in a rear tire. Started the car in the morning, and got an alert. Only 12 lbs. The display showed the wrong tire, but worked otherwise.

I agree with bad sensor since the other 3 work just fine. Just be alert that the one the display indicates as bad may not be the real culprit. It depends on the last "learn" process being correct and the tires not rotated since then. 

If this only happens when you park in a certain spot, I suppose there could be an "RF hole" that prevents that one location from working. But it should snap out of it once you get going.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Also, you must remember that the sensors are battery operated and the extreme cold WILL have an effect on them.


----------

